# My new guitar lesson and idea sharing group on myspace....



## BobbyCrispy (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is my new guitar lesson group on myspace with 17 video guitar lessons, a little bit of everything, most styles:

http://groups.myspace.com/bobsguitarlessons

Enjoy!!!
Bob


----------



## beglobal (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks!!! will check it out!!! :rockon2:


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds interesting! I'll have a look!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

BobbyCrispy said:


> Here is my new guitar lesson group on myspace with 17 video guitar lessons, a little bit of everything, most styles:
> 
> http://groups.myspace.com/bobsguitarlessons
> 
> ...


 I've been playing 27 years , mastered the moves over the years.........I highly recommend Bobby Crispy:food-smiley-004:


----------

